# Cinemax HD mapdowns gone



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

3 of my 4 Cinemax HD channels have disappeared from the 310-314 mapdowns and are now only showing up in the 6100's.
Any one else seeing this ?
I am on the old 61.5 110 119 system, could this be why ?

Thanks,
Murray


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Yes - 
You should call Dish and get an Eastern Arc setup (61.5, 72.7, 77) to replace your split arc setup.

One thing about this - ALL your receivers will need to be the VIP models, so if you have any older SD MPEG2 receivers, they will need to changed out as well.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Happened last week, you should have gotten several notices about upgrading your dish by now. If you have Starz, you should see them changed as well.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

So far:
6100 / 9440	MAX-W - Cinemax West	(311)
6101 / 9441	5-MAX - 5 Star Max	(314)
6102 / 9458	MAX-E - Cinemax East	(310)
6103 / 9435	STARZ - Starz!	(350)
6105 / 9486	STZC - Starz! Comedy (354)
6106 / 9455	HBO2E - HBO 2 East	(301)
6107 / 9451	HBOCY - HBO Comedy	(307)
6108 / 9453	HBOFM - HBO Family	(305)

The three Cinemax moved 2/17/11 at 6:16pm ET - the other five moved a week later (2/23/11 at 1:36pm ET). 

Other 61.5 HD channels with mirrors on 72.7 (ready to move) ...
9454	HBOSG - HBO Signature	(302)
9478	HBO-W - HBO West	(303)
9452	HBOZ - HBO Zone	(308)
9459	HBOLT - HBO Latino	(309)
9480	SHOTO - Showtime Too	(320)
9513	SHOCS - Showtime Showcase	(321)
9497	SK&FM - Starz! Kids & Family	(356)
9475	FX - FX	(136)
9500	BIG10 - Big Ten Sports Network	(439)

The 6100's are temporary ... one last chance to get a complete arc dish.


----------



## racermurray (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks guys, 

Never got any notices to upgrade but I just called them and have an Eastern Arc system scheduled to be installed this wednesday.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I have lost the same channels, I have 61.5/110/119, what should I do or what do I need to have?

I assume I need the 61.5, 72.7, 77 setup.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Call DISH.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

crockett_18 said:


> I have lost the same channels, I have 61.5/110/119, what should I do or what do I need to have?
> 
> I assume I need the 61.5, 72.7, 77 setup.


If your locals are on Eastern Arc - yes.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

James Long said:


> So far:
> 6100 / 9440	MAX-W - Cinemax West	(311)
> 6101 / 9441	5-MAX - 5 Star Max	(314)
> 6102 / 9458	MAX-E - Cinemax East	(310)
> ...


As stated earlier with the 61.5, 110, 119 setup will I be losing all the above channels?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> As stated earlier with the 61.5, 110, 119 setup will I be losing all the above channels?


Those and more throughout the rest of the year (on top of the channels added to 72.7 in 2010).

You need to add 72.7 or 129 to your setup, or change out your dish for the 61.5-72.7-77 Eastern Arc dish.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

I allready looked into and confirmed that's what I need.

Thanks for the help, I didn't even notice that some channels were gone.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

One more question, so once I add my eastern arc. 61.5, 72.7, 77 and I can take down my 110/119 dish?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

why not ? yes for sure


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

crockett_18 said:


> One more question, so once I add my eastern arc. 61.5, 72.7, 77 and I can take down my 110/119 dish?


The only reason I can see to leave it up is if you have older receivers (non-ViP) that need a signal. Others have left theirs up out of personal preference.


----------



## crockett_18 (May 2, 2010)

Thanks, I couldn't see much value of leaving it up. Just have the one receiver.


----------

